

Read the Transcript of Silk Road’s Boss Ordering 5 Assassinations - Alupis
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/read-transcript-silk-roads-boss-ordering-5-assassinations/

======
Alupis
Is it just me, or does a lot of this sound contrived and/or fed by a law
enforcement agent?

> How much is it possible to sell on here if we listed every product far
> cheaper than everyone else? We have a majority hold over most of the
> movement of products in western Canada (one of the main drug ports to North
> America). I have researched your site and the concept seems interesting to
> me (as long as it is anonymous as everyone makes it out to be). We produce
> LSD/nBome/Ketamine/MDMA/Meth/GHB and import cocaine and heroin in massive
> bulk amounts.

> I’ve looked around your site, and the prices are absolutely absurd. I’m
> assuming most people on here selling are 3 or 4 tiers below the actual
> producers or distributors?

> 1M a week sounds like it would be worth selling on here, once we know
> exactly how everything works. Even if commission was 15% it would not
> matter, as we lose more than 15% doing it on the streets with street level
> guys getting robbed or arrest and losing product etc.

> Also, we have kidnapped friendlychemists partner Xin already and are on the
> hunt for friendlychemist.

> We are all familiar with PGP as we have been using it for years via email
> linked to our smartphones. It’s the only way we communicate with each other
> aside from in person, since phone calls are not secure.

> After some “questioning” he admitted he was intending on moving to a
> different country and setting up a new seller account on this site. We don’t
> take too kindly to thieves. He’s gone.

> If you have your mind set on just finding his location, I can talk to them
> and get them to get it for you for a fee (not sure what amount as usually
> when we hunt someone, there is more involved after we find them).

> I can almost guarantee it, but I stop short of guaranteeing anything unless
> I am 100% certain I can get the job done. I do that so I don’t look like an
> idiot if I can’t accomplish something I have said I can.

I mean... for a supposed Hell's Angel hard-core drug dealer that's never met
this anonymous online person and only exchanged 5 messages... they seem a
little too open and forthcoming. Also, PGP on your phone? What app are they
using for that?

If this conversation is real, I have an inkling it was LE on the other end
posing as "Readandwhite" (part of the reason none of the persons supposedly
"hit" every turned up on any missing persons reports or their identities ever
really found).

Clearly Dread Pirate Roberts was into some bad stuff here, but it seems...
off, a bit.

